# The Photography thread



## sam76 (21 November 2008)

I'm no snapper, but after seeing some of these taken from the last couple of days up north, i've become somewhat (fleetingly perhaps) interested.

So put up your best snaps.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/slidesho...&subsectionid=148184&subsectionname=storm_qld


----------



## CAB SAV (21 November 2008)

I was in Broken Hill over the weekend & met a local photographer, Boris Hlavica and checked out his gallery. Always thought I was OK with camera till then. Different league.


----------



## Geoff (21 November 2008)

awesome photos.  I took a couple ofa recent lightning storm in Sydney but nowhere near as good as those.


----------



## kincella (6 May 2009)

*The Photo Gallery for the enthusiasts*

I thought some might like to share their photos....instead of the photos being all over the threads....even if you post a pic relevant to another thread...make a copy here...
heres my contribution...amera is a Canon EOS 400 D digital
this is my dog...well its just her face until I fiddle and minimise the size to fit asf pic sizes
cheers


----------



## overit (6 May 2009)

*Re: The Photo Gallery for the enthusiasts*

Cable Beach, Broome, Western Australia. Spent 2 weeks chasing this pic. Have many variations and another was printed in the Australian Magazine but this is my favourite because of the mirror finish on the sand.


----------



## Julia (6 May 2009)

*Re: The Photo Gallery for the enthusiasts*

Wow, overit, that's amazing.  Any more?  Gorgeous.

Kincella, my dog would have yours for morning tea.


----------



## sam76 (6 May 2009)

*Re: The Photo Gallery for the enthusiasts*

already thread here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13450&highlight=photography+thread

Maybe mods can link


----------



## doctorj (6 May 2009)

*Re: The Photo Gallery for the enthusiasts*



overit said:


> Cable Beach, Broome, Western Australia. Spent 2 weeks chasing this pic. Have many variations and another was printed in the Australian Magazine but this is my favourite because of the mirror finish on the sand.



Wow!


----------



## doctorj (6 May 2009)

*Re: The Photo Gallery for the enthusiasts*



sam76 said:


> already thread here:
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13450&highlight=photography+thread
> 
> Maybe mods can link



Done and dusted.


----------



## Mr J (6 May 2009)

Some God Rays from my window:


----------



## nomore4s (6 May 2009)

*Re: The Photo Gallery for the enthusiasts*



overit said:


> Cable Beach, Broome, Western Australia. Spent 2 weeks chasing this pic. Have many variations and another was printed in the Australian Magazine but this is my favourite because of the mirror finish on the sand.




That's a great photo overit, well done.


----------



## overit (6 May 2009)

This is a gecko at my mates farmhouse. The cobwebs on the window gave it the texture and I created the silloutte by shining a torch onto the wall behind it.


----------



## nunthewiser (6 May 2009)

very cool m8 

u obviously have a gift please continue


----------



## nomore4s (6 May 2009)

Overit are you a professional photographer? You seem to have the knack that's for sure.


----------



## overit (6 May 2009)

This is a pic that was published in the Australian magazine calender as part of the tourism board promotion. It was under my girlfriends name because I didnt rate it as highly as my others but she liked it and sent it in and the judges thought it was good aswell.


----------



## overit (6 May 2009)

This pic was also in that same promotion calender. I took this on my first day at work for the cradle mountain lodge. I used to work as a maintenance man in some of australias best resort locations so you get plenty of time to snap some great scenery. Digital cameras let you get away with taking thousands of pics and selecting the best ones. You dont get to see the duds.


----------



## overit (6 May 2009)

The best part about working at cradle mountain was the wildlife you see. They are used to the humans so they just go about their business and you can get real close. There was plenty of wombats and wallabies just cruising around the place and when I was there alot of joey's were popping up.


----------



## overit (7 May 2009)

I worked at ayres rock for awhile also. I always thought the Olgas had alot more character than the big rock. Just to clarify the pictures that were published for the promotional calender were for a competition for amateur photographers for tourism australia. You had to show people doing something in australia. Ironic thing is I usually only have people in my photos if they wont get out of the way. I prefer nature and landscape.


----------



## Boggo (7 May 2009)

Hi overit
I am assuming that you are familiar with Ansel Adams.
He had to be one of the great landscape photographers.
The link below is to an Ansel Adams photo of Snake River in Wyoming taken in 1942, just something about that photo that makes it amazing.

http://www.archives.gov/press/press-kits/picturing-the-century-photos/images/tetons-snake-river.jpg


----------



## overit (7 May 2009)

Yes I have heard of his work. I suppose you could call him a pioneer of landscape photography. He had a strong following on a photography forum I used to frequent.

I have just returned back to cairns and it is a shame to see the Peter Lik Galleries in Cairns and Port Douglas shut down. He always had a nice way of displaying his landscape photos. It would be a hard way to make a crust I think, now with every man and his dog having a digital camera. God help the wedding and portrait photographers out there. I would rather live under a bridge and eat cigarette butts than deal with that sort of thing.


----------



## Mr J (7 May 2009)

Another shot from my place. Unfortunately the tip of the tree and the top of the neighbour's roof spoil my view a little.


----------



## derty (7 May 2009)

Some pics taken over in Nth Queensland a few years ago with my old Sony DSC-707. Panoramas stitched together in PhotoShop.
Mouth of Liverpool Creek at Cowley Beach.
One of the North Barnard Islands off Cowley Beach.
Mission Beach.


----------



## derty (7 May 2009)

A few more from the same trip as we were driving over from Kalgoorlie to Townsville via Warburton and Alice Springs.
The Olgas - likely from the same lookout as overit's pic 
The West McDonald Ranges at Alice.
Droving Brahman on the way to the Isa (taken out of the car window by my wife).


----------



## Uncle Festivus (7 May 2009)

A question, do any of you use web image maximisers to keep your pics looking sharp etc after having to reduce the size to post here? Any special techniques, as every time I rduce the size of my pics they don't look as good as the full version. So, what's the best way/technique to post pics to their best advantage?


----------



## derty (7 May 2009)

UF, to resize the pics I just use the Microsoft Office Picture Manager that must have come with my Office 2003. It's quick and easy and they seem to turn out ok. I right click the photo in File Explorer and select Open With -> Microsoft Office Picture Manager, then Edit Pictures and Resize.


----------



## kincella (7 May 2009)

Julia..said..."Kincella, my dog would have yours for morning tea."

unfortunately a German Shepherd already tried that....in the middle of Toorak Village shops....two dogs deliberatly left unleashed on the back of a truck, dog and I were walking past..then noticed the other dogs....tried to run into the shops, the owner was coming out....started telling me his dogs would stay on the truck and nothing to worry about....as he said that ,one of the dogs jumped off the truck and came straight at me...I turned and squashed myself up against the glass window with my dog between me and the window...the german shepherd jumped at me and was on my back, with its face at the back of my head....the owner finally dragged the dog off me....

a few weeks later, went walking up the street to go shopping....70 metres away I noticed the same dogs, again unleashed on the back of the truck ...and they spotted us...they looked like they were both going to jump and come after us...I just ran home....
needless to say...I am just too scared to take the dog out walking....

ps...apparently many complaints have been made against this owner, by other dog owners...and non dog owners..for being unleashed....he just stays quiet for about a week...then turns up again...his dogs have scars on the heads....

when I first bought the dog, I was warned to watch out...within a week I had 3 people tell me how, when they were in a busy shopping centre/ street, carrying their little dogs or puppies, how another dog jumped out of a car and killed their dogs....in a main street full of people....all instances, someone had a dog in the car...when they opened the car door the dog jumped out...

now about the little fluffy dog thing....I live in a unit, so a big dog is not an option...and I started out looking to save a pet...with the dog rescue groups, rspca...etc...and to save an elderly dog...since puppies were more popular...
cut a long story short...I ended up buying this little thing....she just sits around in my home office all day...then in the evening she plays tricks...and makes me laugh a lot....but the maltese are a high maintence dog...and most of them end up being dumped, or rescued...if they are lucky...because people buy them cause they are cute...but cannot handle the high maintence coat...
I intend to rescue another little dog...but will look for a short coated one next time.


----------



## Ashsaege (7 May 2009)

I'm in the market for a new DSLR. What does everyone here use? Does anyone have any recommendations? im looking in the $1500-2500 region.

Im pretty impressed with Overit's photos! What camera and lenses do you use?


----------



## overit (7 May 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> I'm in the market for a new DSLR. What does everyone here use? Does anyone have any recommendations? im looking in the $1500-2500 region.
> 
> Im pretty impressed with Overit's photos! What camera and lenses do you use?




All of my pics I have posted here except for the gecko have been taken with a Fuji s5000. (worth $500 a few years ago). I now have a Nikon D200 with plenty of good nikon glass. Some of my lenses are worth more than my camera. The price starts adding up once you get a DSLR. You pay alot of extra $$$ for a slight picture quality increase. Really depends on your priorities.

If you have something good to take a pic of you really dont need anything special. The pic takes itself.


----------



## kincella (7 May 2009)

Ashaege,
my old Olympus OM 2 died about 2 years ago....could not find anywhere in OZ to get it fixed...had the big lense...used for photography portraits, and racing shots....horses in action and horse photography...

so I went looking, JBHIFI last year had a 30% off sale about this time last year...did the research and the Canon OES 400D was the camera best suited for my purposes...I paid about $1500 with the other lenses..forget how much just the camera cost on its own.... same thing a year earlier would have been about 2500
it will be interesting to find out what the others use.....pretty happy with that shot of the dog I put here last night
cheers
http://www.getprice.com.au/buy-best-canon-eos-400?gclid=CLLpjpD9qJoCFRBbagod33YC0g

ps with the big lense...the canon feels just as heavy to carry around as did the Olympus...weight is all in the lense


----------



## Trevor_S (7 May 2009)

Mine

Dragon Fly In Flight





and I had one of my photo's make it onto the front cover of a magzine last year








http://trevors.smugmug.com/


----------



## overit (7 May 2009)

If your looking to save a few bucks you can use an importer. I saved alot of bucks using D-D Photographics . I have had no problems with the gear I got but be warned there are associated risks with getting imported gear.

Getting some software for your pics is also a good idea. Even the standard microsoft picture manager can tweek some of your photos up. I have adobe photoshop and it can do some amazing things.


----------



## Trevor_S (7 May 2009)

kincella said:


> it will be interesting to find out what the others use.....




P&S Ricoh CX-1

dSLR Nikon D300 with a variety of lenses, 

the one I like most being the Sigma 10-20





I was lucky to get this Whale with a Nikon 70-300 VRII


----------



## overit (7 May 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> Mine
> 
> http://trevors.smugmug.com/




Nice! I like the motorbike adventures. If the trading gods are nice to me this year I would like to do a similar thing.


----------



## kincella (7 May 2009)

here jbhifi specials today....buy interest free over 4 years ..I bought my last one like that over a year....you never pay interest.....
ps I also like insects...think there is a camera, or attachment I can set up with my microscope...and take photos at the same time as viewing them under the microscope....might have to look into that

http://www.jbhifi.com.au/photo/digital-cameras/slr/


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 May 2009)

I have many paper prints from 15 to 20 years ago so a bit grainy.

Termite dwellings in Lichfield National Park. Go see it, waterfalls, swimming holes, wildlife park, great Australian bush beauty. You`ll love it.

The tall one is about 18 feet high and always has a cool spot in the house with the flutes on the side. The other one is shaped thin so as to minimise sun heat and runs north - south. One of the many swimming holes.


----------



## overit (7 May 2009)

Here is a sign from the daintree. It is a speed bump sign that the locals keep changing. They have a good sense of humour and it gets the message across.


----------



## overit (7 May 2009)

Mossman gorge.... one of my old favourite hangouts!


----------



## Ashsaege (7 May 2009)

kincella said:


> here jbhifi specials today....buy interest free over 4 years ..I bought my last one like that over a year....you never pay interest.....
> ps I also like insects...think there is a camera, or attachment I can set up with my microscope...and take photos at the same time as viewing them under the microscope....might have to look into that
> 
> http://www.jbhifi.com.au/photo/digital-cameras/slr/




With these interest free deals im pretty sure you would have to pay full retail.
I'd be keener to pay cash and get the thing a damn sight cheaper.


----------



## kincella (7 May 2009)

did I neglect to say it was 30% off...and I had shopped around for the prices...it was a genuine 30% cheaper than the others,  look I could have paid cash...but I use those offers when available..never pay interest


----------



## Ashsaege (7 May 2009)

kincella said:


> did I neglect to say it was 30% off...and I had shopped around for the prices...it was a genuine 30% cheaper than the others,  look I could have paid cash...but I use those offers when available..never pay interest




I was only referring to the JB HiFi link you supplied. Good job on the 30% deal.

I'm thinking about the Canon 50D or a Nikon D90.


----------



## overit (7 May 2009)

Mataranka Thermal Pools, Northern Territory. Lovely spot in the middle of nowhere. The water is luke warm and very clear.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 May 2009)

overit said:


> Mataranka Thermal Pools, Northern Territory. Lovely spot in the middle of nowhere. The water is luke warm and very clear.





excellent bar at mataranka cvan park ... good spot


----------



## overit (7 May 2009)

One of my favourites. Not the usual landscape I like to take but the sand tracks tell a story! The red sand is from nears Ayres rock.


----------



## Julia (7 May 2009)

kincella said:


> Julia..said..."Kincella, my dog would have yours for morning tea."
> 
> unfortunately a German Shepherd already tried that....in the middle of Toorak Village shops....two dogs deliberatly left unleashed on the back of a truck, dog and I were walking past..then noticed the other dogs....tried to run into the shops, the owner was coming out....started telling me his dogs would stay on the truck and nothing to worry about....as he said that ,one of the dogs jumped off the truck and came straight at me...I turned and squashed myself up against the glass window with my dog between me and the window...the german shepherd jumped at me and was on my back, with its face at the back of my head....the owner finally dragged the dog off me....



With apologies to everyone for the off topic post:  and thanks for some awesome photographs.

Kincella, I'm sure you know I was being facetious with my earlier comment.
My dog would regard yours as a fascinating toy but wouldn't hurt it.

Re the dogs on truck incident, I guess you have to consider what sort of owner would leave dogs untethered on back of a truck?  Not the sort of person who is going to be responsible about ensuring his dogs behave properly.  
That was a horrible experience for you and your dog.  Don't you have city rangers to deal with people like this?


----------



## Uncle Festivus (8 May 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> I was only referring to the JB HiFi link you supplied. Good job on the 30% deal.
> 
> I'm thinking about the Canon 50D or a Nikon D90.




Some Nikon D90 pics, with 18-200 Nikon DX VR lens, and Tiffen warming filter for sunsets. (170k file limit not as good as full res?) King Parrot & Lace Monitor.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (8 May 2009)

Ahhh just my kinda thread  Here are my shots, bit of everything, kids to cars etc.


























Hope you like them! 

www.samcollinsphotography.com

Let me know if you want to see more


----------



## overit (8 May 2009)

Uncle Festivus said:


> Some Nikon D90 pics, with 18-200 Nikon DX VR lens, and Tiffen warming filter for sunsets.




Are you happy with 18-200vr? I have never used one but think it would make a good all round lens. It certainly seems to take very nice pics. Never got one because of some slightly skewed comments about it when I was looking at it. I think I may get it one day as changing lenses is over-rated!.

I have the nikon 12-24, 80-400vr, 35 f2, 50 f1.8, 85 f1.8, tamron 17-50 f2.8 and sigma 150macro f2.8. 

The sigma is one of the cheapest but also the sharpest and my most used lens. Great lens. The 35prime is also a very sharp lens. The 80-400vr is probably the biggest let down. Cost the most and the picture quality is fine but not exceptional unlike the price tag. The 12-24 takes a decent pic but has some reasonable distortion when wide out. The tamron is a good cheap alternative to the more expensive nikon version but the build quality is not there and seems to put a warmish tinge through the pic. Still takes a decent pic. You pay alot more for slight increases in quality.

I take pics of landscape and animals so I only need the wide lens and long lens. If you want to photograph people a more mid-range is the go.  

A good photography forum is dpreview forums. All your questions answered and more. Thats where I learnt most of my stuff.


----------



## DB008 (8 May 2009)

Here is one that has been resized using Microsoft Picture Manager. It's atleast 60% smaller than the original. I don't think that too much of the quality has been lost. Obviously, the original is alot better, but for a digital, good enough for me.
NZ, Tongariro Crossing. Pitty about the overcast conditions that day.

Used a Panasonic Lumix, l think it's a 8mp. Great shot for a middle-of-the-range digital digital.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (8 May 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Ahhh just my kinda thread  Here are my shots, bit of everything, kids to cars etc.
> 
> Hope you like them!
> 
> ...




Yes, very nice. What camera(s) & len(s) do you use? Are these straight from the camera or Photoshoped?

Edit:just looked at your flickr site to see it's a EOS 50D? This was the camera I would have bought if I didn't get the D90.



overit said:


> Are you happy with 18-200vr? I have never used one but think it would make a good all round lens. It certainly seems to take very nice pics. Never got one because of some slightly skewed comments about it when I was looking at it. I think I may get it one day as changing lenses is over-rated!.




Generally I'm pretty happy with it - it's very good in good light, but recently I took some landscape photos at 200 zoom that had dark fringing around the outside, but otherwise a good all round choice if limited to one lens for starters.


----------



## Julia (8 May 2009)

Keep them coming, people.   You're all really talented.   
Sam, are they your own kids?  Really cute.


----------



## MACCA350 (8 May 2009)

Here's one the Misses Great Grandmother took:






And one of the Moon during the recent Victorian Bushfires
Nikon D300 with 18-200mm VR lens





Some great shots popping up

cheers


----------



## nunthewiser (8 May 2009)

very cool thread guys..........thanks 

how do i shrink a photo of 2.6 or so mb down to fit on asf?

thanks


----------



## Ashsaege (8 May 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> very cool thread guys..........thanks
> 
> how do i shrink a photo of 2.6 or so mb down to fit on asf?
> 
> thanks




Get Photoshop CS3. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (8 May 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> very cool thread guys..........thanks
> 
> how do i shrink a photo of 2.6 or so mb down to fit on asf?
> 
> thanks




I use paint.net as a quick & free editor, but the process is the same for other graphic progs I assume.
Image - resize - I change the horizontal length to 460
save as jpg  - lower quality so file size is less than 170k

???


----------



## MACCA350 (8 May 2009)

This little sucker was quick


----------



## nunthewiser (8 May 2009)

thanks will have a go later


----------



## overit (8 May 2009)

Fitzroy Island off Cairns!


----------



## overit (8 May 2009)

Emma Gorge, El Questro station, Western Australia. Well worth the trek! Nice swimming hole.


----------



## doctorj (8 May 2009)

What cameras / lenses do you folks use?  Some of these photos are stunning.


----------



## Ashsaege (8 May 2009)

Here are a few photos i took last weekend on my drive from Perth to Adelaide.
The camera i used was a Canon 350D which i borrowed from a friend.


----------



## overit (8 May 2009)

A great little town called Perth. I lightened the sky a little with photoshop to give it a nice effect. Slight bit of barrel distortion also with the nikon 12-24 wide open but a nice look all the same.


----------



## doctorj (8 May 2009)

overit said:


> A great little town called Perth. I lightened the sky a little with photoshop to give it a nice effect. Slight bit of barrel distortion also with the nikon 12-24 wide open but a nice look all the same.



Any chance of a higher res version of that photo for a former Perthy?


----------



## Ashsaege (8 May 2009)

overit said:


> A great little town called Perth. I lightened the sky a little with photoshop to give it a nice effect. Slight bit of barrel distortion also with the nikon 12-24 wide open but a nice look all the same.




here is my crack at perth.... i didn't have a tripod so i used my shakey hands. This was at night time, so there was a slow shutterspeed.
This image makes me feel sick! haha

Overit I see you have a Nikon 50 f1.8 lens, have you ever tried a 50 f1.4? Does anyone know if they are worth the extra money?

I would love to get a Canon 50D with a 17-80, and a 50 f1.4. But a Nikon D60 would probably be more than fine for me.


----------



## overit (8 May 2009)

Perth Zoo. I love this place! The sigma 150macro is a great lens. Nice and sharp and just the right length for animals.


----------



## overit (8 May 2009)

doctorj said:


> Any chance of a higher res version of that photo for a former Perthy?




Yeah I can do that. I would like to fix that leaning building on the left first. I think I have something in my tool box to do it. It annoys me and is more promminent on the larger size. Just busy losing money at the moment though. Having a shocker tonight.



Ashsaege said:


> here is my crack at perth.... i didn't have a tripod so i used my shakey hands. This was at night time, so there was a slow shutterspeed.
> This image makes me feel sick! haha
> 
> Overit I see you have a Nikon 50 f1.8 lens, have you ever tried a 50 f1.4? Does anyone know if they are worth the extra money?




I love it. I would tell people you meant to do that for an arty effect. I havent tried the f1.4 but apparently it is pretty special lens. Do a search at dpreview forums and you will dig up heaps of comparisons and tests on gear. Dont use my 50 much but it does go alright. The 35prime is a real nice sharp lens and well worth the money!


----------



## Stan 101 (8 May 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> very cool thread guys..........thanks
> 
> how do i shrink a photo of 2.6 or so mb down to fit on asf?
> 
> thanks




Nun, go here http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/Downloads/powertoys/Xppowertoys.mspx

and download the Image Resizer.

It will allow you to right click on an image and resize it.. Works well..

cheers,


----------



## doctorj (8 May 2009)

overit said:


> Yeah I can do that. I would like to fix that leaning building on the left first. I think I have something in my tool box to do it. It annoys me and is more promminent on the larger size. Just busy losing money at the moment though. Having a shocker tonight.



Thanks in advance - if you could send me a PM when you have the chance, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## overit (8 May 2009)

Bussleton Jetty, Western Australia.


----------



## doctorj (8 May 2009)

Is the red sand a result of post processing, weird jpeg compresison or natural light?

I've never noticed it like that before...


----------



## overit (8 May 2009)

Heres me on my travels! Coral Bay, Western Australia.


----------



## overit (8 May 2009)

doctorj said:


> Is the red sand a result of post processing, weird jpeg compresison or natural light?
> 
> I've never noticed it like that before...




I think it is the street lamp that gives it the colour. I dont really play with the colours. Usually alls I do is adjust the contrast and brightness a little if things arent right. Heres another one.


----------



## Stan 101 (8 May 2009)

I'm not in the same class as you guys but I'm happy with these point and shoots.














	

		
			
		

		
	
/IMG_2946.jpg[/IMG]


cheers


----------



## derty (8 May 2009)

A few from Esperance WA over Xmas, taken with Panasonic Lumix FZ50


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (8 May 2009)

Great shots people 

Heres a few more from me....and no those kids were my friends kids.





















Cheers


----------



## derty (8 May 2009)

Awesome Sam, I really have to get a DSLR. There really is no comparison.

Do you do much post processing of your shots?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (9 May 2009)

Thanks 

Not really, none of my photos see photoshop. I usually desaturate the kid photos I do, I think it suits them more than full colour, other than that, I might adjust a bit of contrast & brightness levels, nothing major.


----------



## Eloise (9 May 2009)

Wow there is some amazing photo's on here! very inspiring!

I'm looking into getting a DSLR hopefully in the near future and have narrowed it down to these 3 - Nikon D90, Canon 40d or Canon 50d, when looking on the dpreview site, it said price wise you don't really gain anything extra with the 50d over the 40d, (i think they said 50d was about $500 more than the 40d).  Would you agree/disagree with this comment? Comparing the 3 which do you think would be the best "value".
Any advice/opinions is much appreciated!
E


----------



## overit (9 May 2009)

Eloise said:


> I'm looking into getting a DSLR hopefully in the near future and have narrowed it down to these 3 - Nikon D90, Canon 40d or Canon 50d, when looking on the dpreview site, it said price wise you don't really gain anything extra with the 50d over the 40d, (i think they said 50d was about $500 more than the 40d).  Would you agree/disagree with this comment? Comparing the 3 which do you think would be the best "value".
> Any advice/opinions is much appreciated!
> E




Great pics guys. Lets hope we can keep this thread rolling.

IMHO the nikon, canon debate comes down to the lenses that you would like and how much money you are willing to spend. Heres the excerpt from the canon 50d report... The prices are a little off though.
.........

The EOS 50D has to stand its ground in a highly competitive bracket of the DSLR market. It is currently almost $500 more expensive than the 40D, almost $500 more expensive than the Nikon D90 and for an extra $100 you can bag yourself a Nikon D300. Looking at the specification differences between the EOS 40D and our test candidate it appears you pay quite a premium for the 50D's extra megapixels and as we've found out during this review you don't get an awful lot of extra image quality for your money. The Canon EOS 50D still earns itself our highest reward but considering its price point and our slight concerns about its pixel-packed sensor, it only does so by a whisker.

.........

Personally I would get the Nikon D90 but I am a little biased. Search the forums at Dpreview and you will find lots of debates and comparisons. You cant really go wrong. I chose nikon because of the lenses. The D90 with the 18-200vr would be a good allround kit. The VR is awesome. It is an image stabilisation setup. I have it on my 80-400 and it makes a world of difference when going long.

From the Nikon D90 report...

The D80 was a very well respected camera, offering a feature set that seemed perfectly tailored to the enthusiast market - the D90 builds on this by including many of the options from the D300. The automatic Chromatic Aberration correction is just one example - without ever having to think about it, it instantly improves the results of every JPEG, regardless of the lens used. Picking the images apart to find differences between cameras reveals it's not quite a half-price D300 but that was a camera we described at the time as being best semi-professional digital SLR on the market, setting the bar pretty high. After using and testing the D90 extensively, it's hard to think of a better enthusiast-level camera.
..................
Prices from D-D Photographics... (they are an importer.)

Canon EOS 50D Digital SLR Camera
Body Only: $1,549.00
With 18-55mm IS lens: $1,809.00
With 18-55mm IS + 55-250mm IS lens: $2,149.00
With 17-85mm lens: $2,219.00
With 18-200mm lens: $2,429.00

Nikon D90 DSLR Camera
Body Only: $1,365.00
With 18-105mm VR: $1,719.00
With 18-200mm VR: $2,349.00

Camerawarehouse
Canon EOS 40D Body Only AU$1,129.00


----------



## kincella (9 May 2009)

hmmm...just testing a new free resizing tool
photos looking out of the balcony at Toorak Rd this morning
and  looking out the kitchen window
and the living room
14 day free trial from Jpegsizer...its the easiest thing I have come across yet....just choose  the photo and then choose..either email,web or thumbnail and it does it quick...no fiddling...and it does it as a copy so no worries about the original...spent an hour last night fiddling with another program and got nowhere...may not have been matched to vista...said it was

I usually only do portraits..so would need to fiddle a bit to get clarity with the landscapes....years since I have done a landscape...on a pentax...that was my fav  camera of all times


----------



## kincella (9 May 2009)

the dog having a bad hair day


----------



## Eloise (9 May 2009)

overit said:


> Great pics guys. Lets hope we can keep this thread rolling.
> 
> IMHO the nikon, canon debate comes down to the lenses that you would like and how much money you are willing to spend. Heres the excerpt from the http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos50d/page31.asp





Thanks very my overit, much appreciated.  I've sent you a PM i hope you dont mind, in regards to some deals i found with different lenses etc.
Any advice would me much appreciated.
(didn't want to fill the thread with all my dribble hence the PM)

Sam your photo's are just stunning!  especially love the one of the gum tree and dam/lake??


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 May 2009)

Ballroom Forest at Cradle Mountain, Tassie. (raw scanned prints)


----------



## overit (9 May 2009)

Roebourne Race Day.


----------



## overit (9 May 2009)

Camoflagued fish, Fitzroy Island.


----------



## overit (11 May 2009)

A little camouflaged critter enjoying the view at the Olgas, NT.


----------



## Julia (11 May 2009)

Wow, Overit, the viewer can almost 'feel his thoughts'.   
May we have some more, please?


----------



## overit (12 May 2009)

Monkey Mia, Western Australia. Middle of nowhere but well worth the drive.


----------



## overit (12 May 2009)

Monkey Mia... Part 2.


----------



## overit (12 May 2009)

Flying Dolphins! Lucky the havent got fricken laser beams! - LOL!


----------



## overit (12 May 2009)

Funky Camel, Broome, WA.


----------



## overit (12 May 2009)

Anyone who has a dslr should get a macro lens. Best investment you can make. It opens up a hole new world of creative photography and generally they double as a super sharp prime. Cant rave enough about the sharpness and usefulness of my sigma 150 f2.8. One of the cheapest lens in my kit but for picture quality it is on top of the heap. Only matched by the nikon 35 f2 prime. You dont notice it on smaller sized pics but when taken out to 100%+ the good glass will easily shine over the normal stuff.

Only problem with third party lenses is the auto focus sometimes doesnt get it right or has trouble finding focus so you have to do it manually. Was just fluffing around taking some pics of some coins yesterday with the sigma 150. These havent been cropped at all and when you enlarge them they really just take on a whole new meaning. Some of the coin pics I took almost look 3D.

And to show you the versatility of the sigma the lion pic and monkey pic posted previousy were taken with the 150mm.


----------



## Ashsaege (12 May 2009)

Those coins look cool overit!

Im thinking about getting the Nikon D90 with the 35mm f1.8 lens, and a standard zoom lens.... maybe something like a 18-100/200mm. 
Also end of financial year sales are just around the corner, so im sure i can pick up a bargain.


----------



## overit (12 May 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> Im thinking about getting the Nikon D90 with the 35mm f1.8 lens, and a standard zoom lens.... maybe something like a 18-100/200mm.
> Also end of financial year sales are just around the corner, so im sure i can pick up a bargain.




Dont discount the bargains that can be found at importers. Its all genuine gear just usually imported from hong kong.

Here is a focal length chart I made when trying to decide what lengths I would need. It might be handy for someone trying to decide on which primes or what not. Its not super accurate but pretty close. I also have individual shot for comparison also. All the same picture from my tripod running from 12-400mm to gauge view angle. The tree I was centred on was about 120mtres or so away. The last pic is with the 400mm.


----------



## overit (12 May 2009)

Here is a 200mm vs 400mm comparison. I think the rail line is about 200m away but dont quote me on that.

If I had the choice again I would get the 70-200vr over the 80-400vr (same price). The 70-200 is apparently one very special lens but I have not used one. The image quality after 200mm on the 80-400 starts to fade abit and it is also very hard to keep it steady when zoomed so far out even with the VR working its magic. I got the 80-400 for wildlife shots. Good for an all purpose when walking thru the bush but I tend to use the 150prime for set shots if I have the time.


----------



## overit (12 May 2009)

Heres one from a closer point. Roughly about 50m away. One thing to note with the 12mm is not only it gives you a wider view it also gives you more foreground aswell. I like going real wide, also very handy for when things are real close and you cant get back any further... waterfalls come to mind.

Also to note when you are dealing with the lower focal lengths each millimeter counts but the further out you get the less they count.


----------



## MACCA350 (12 May 2009)

I've been considering picking up the Nikkor 10.5mm Fisheye to go along with the 105mm VR Micro and 18-200mm VR I already have.

Anyone have some great fisheye shots

cheers


----------



## overit (12 May 2009)

MACCA350 said:


> I've been considering picking up the Nikkor 10.5mm Fisheye to go along with the 105mm VR Micro and 18-200mm VR I already have.
> 
> Anyone have some great fisheye shots
> 
> cheers




Try here - NIKON FISHEYE


.


----------



## Uncle Barry (16 May 2009)

Good morning, 
from Western Queensland, 







And a funny fella,







And this not too friendly chap.... err, this was taken a bit too close, thinking afterwards, again from Western Queensland.






Kind regards,
UB


----------



## overit (16 May 2009)

Love the owl! Very nice.

What sort of snake is that one? Looks like one of the more deadly type, particularly coming from western QLD.


----------



## Uncle Barry (16 May 2009)

Good evening Overit.
'That snake'
Was a king brown about 3 meters or more long, and just not a happy chap.  and I would not have liked to meet him in the dark.

Kind regards,
UB


----------



## Ashsaege (20 May 2009)

Here are a few photos i took today during my lunch break.
Bit of a dull day outside, but at least things are green again in SA.

I used a Nikon D60 with a 18-55mm VR lens.


----------



## The_Bman (20 May 2009)

I like to pull this out when it is raining...


----------



## Stan 101 (20 May 2009)

Off Topic: Bman, whatr is the name of that road? It looks familiar...




Nice shots, Uncle Barry. keep them coming..



cheers,


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 May 2009)

I love this photo


----------



## MACCA350 (20 May 2009)

Picked up the Nikon 10.5mm Fisheye yesterday so took it for a walk.






























cheers


----------



## Uncle Barry (20 May 2009)

Good afternoon, 
NSW high country, early spring with a storm coming down the lake,







Kind regards,
UB


----------



## Uncle Barry (20 May 2009)

3 Mile Dam, NSW, temp., minus something, sun setting.


----------



## Uncle Barry (20 May 2009)

Rainbow, E/bene river, early spring.
Its rather cool out there 







Kind regards,
UB


----------



## The_Bman (20 May 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Off Topic: Bman, whatr is the name of that road? It looks familiar...




Its the last run up to the top of Hotham.


----------



## Stan 101 (20 May 2009)

The_Bman said:


> Its the last run up to the top of Hotham.




For a bike rider it's akin to a red rag to a bull


----------



## Uncle Barry (21 May 2009)

Good afternoon.
Some may remember this, some may not.

Sydney Opera House.







Kind regards,
UB


----------



## Uncle Barry (22 May 2009)

Good morning, 
Jindabyne, NSW.
About 63 or 4

this area, the river bed, is now under at least 30 meters of water with the Dam being built.






Kind regards,
UB


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (1 June 2009)

Uncle Barry said:


> Good afternoon.
> Some may remember this, some may not.
> 
> Sydney Opera House.
> ...




I took this last night during Smart Light Sydney. If any of you are in the area, it's definitly worth checking out with your cameras.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (24 August 2009)

Thought we might as well keep this thread alive, so here is a few more from me  Hope you like them.


----------



## Trevor_S (24 August 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Thought we might as well keep this thread alive, so here is a few more from me  Hope you like them.




You sir have quite the eye for lighting AND composition, this raises you out of the photographer category and into the artist category...  superb.

My crap is embarrassingly substandard.  Unfortunately I am still rated as a happy snapper 

Saw this fella down at a spot where i have lunch sometimes






and this , not to far away from the Cassamati's place.






and these bad boys were in Townsville last month





more of them here for those interested
http://trevors.smugmug.com/2009/07Superboats/8822714_F67q4#584472553_eb7jx


----------



## el caballo (24 August 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> I love this photo




+1  Brilliant!


----------



## trainspotter (24 August 2009)

Wow ... you guys are in another league completely to the boring stuff I do. Have got a Canon Eos 5 that I have done a few weddings with and a little bit of portrait stuff. Below are a few happy snaps from the underwater Sony Cyber-shot DSC-T100


----------



## skc (25 August 2009)

Some cherry blossom in Sydney. They are definitely early this year.

These shots were taken about 10 days ago. They are even more beautiful now. I will share some more photos this weekend even though I am not the best photographer.

BTW, what is the right setting on a standard digital camera for shooting colourful flowers with blue sky in the background? The colour on the second shot don't seem vibrant enough.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

sam

you are a talented man

avaniceday


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

sam


you can send me a framed copy of the manhole photo 

pm me if intrested


----------



## CanOz (25 August 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Off Topic: Bman, whatr is the name of that road? It looks familiar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me too, could be totally off the mark here but it looks sort of like the Great Ocean Road, near Aire River? Excuse the spelling. Edit....oops bad call there!

you guys make me so homesick sometimes, what an awesome country! Love your photos folks!!!!

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## white_crane (25 August 2009)

Loved the photos Sam.  Excellent work.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (26 August 2009)

Thanks for the kinds words everyone  Few more for those interested..


----------



## Ashsaege (26 August 2009)

Lovely work Sam. Do you use Adobe Lightroom?

Here is a pano of the driveway into my work. It was taken in a rare sunny day in July this year.


----------



## Ashsaege (26 August 2009)

Here's a picture i took during my lunch break back in July. The pano is made up of about 6 images and the original file is massive.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (26 August 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> Lovely work Sam. Do you use Adobe Lightroom?




Yeah sure do, much much easier than photoshop IMO. 

Beautiful shots by the way, nice work on the pano  is that your place? You're not that far from me in Barossa Valley? Unless its a different Barossa


----------



## Ashsaege (26 August 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Yeah sure do, much much easier than photoshop IMO.
> 
> Beautiful shots by the way, nice work on the pano  is that your place? You're not that far from me in Barossa Valley? Unless its a different Barossa




Yeh i prefer Lightroom too, though i only just discovered it.

That house isn't my place, but it's where i work - In Angaston, Barossa Valley, SA


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (26 August 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> Yeh i prefer Lightroom too, though i only just discovered it.
> 
> That house isn't my place, but it's where i work - In Angaston, Barossa Valley, SA




Yeah, lots of stuff you can do with it. 

Very nice place  I'm just over at Birdwood.


----------



## Julia (26 August 2009)

Sam, I agree with Trevor's comment - your work goes beyond photography.

I especially like the black and whites of the old man after the little child on the chair.

Please let us see some more when you have time to put them up.


----------



## moXJO (26 August 2009)

Sam what camera do you use?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (26 August 2009)

Julia said:


> Sam, I agree with Trevor's comment - your work goes beyond photography.
> 
> I especially like the black and whites of the old man after the little child on the chair.
> 
> Please let us see some more when you have time to put them up.




Wow thanks Julia!  Heres a few more then, wasn't sure if people were getting sick of me posting them up 





















I use a Canon 50D mo, quite a few of these were done on my first camera, Canon 400D.


----------



## Tink (26 August 2009)

Wow - some stunning photos in this thread : )

Well done


----------



## Fishbulb (27 August 2009)

Yes I'm a photographer (and writer and musician - I'm a joat in other words)

And if you're interested, some of my 'graphs are on this website - click here


----------



## Buddy (27 August 2009)

A joat? 
I had to look that up on the internet. Now I know. 
Great photos.


----------



## moXJO (27 August 2009)

Buddy said:


> A joat?
> I had to look that up on the internet. Now I know.
> Great photos.




jack of all trades? I'm to lazy to look it up


----------



## nunthewiser (27 August 2009)

some intresting stuff on that website fishbulb ......... on the "art" tabs is that all your own works ?


----------



## Fishbulb (27 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> some intresting stuff on that website fishbulb ......... on the "art" tabs is that all your own works ?




Thanks...yeah, the whole site's my own work.


----------



## Anastasia (29 August 2009)

Hi everyone,
I have been watching this thread with interest for awhile now and am amazed at the standard of many of the photographs...truly incredible composition and pattern...very artistic and professional at times.

Unfortunately I am only a "budding" photographer with a little compact digital Canon Powershot TX1 but hope to one day own an SLR. The information on this site will certainly help me in my decisions to be made.

But I am still having fun with my little Powershot and thought I would share a couple of my more memorable moments with you.


----------



## Uncle Barry (29 August 2009)

Good afternoon, 
As a suggestion, now with the aid of a computer and cheap photo program, you too can improve your images in about 3 minutes or less, 

Trust you don't mind, I used your last image/photo as an example,

BUT first you have to capture a great shot, which you have done beautifully,






Kind regards
UB


----------



## Anastasia (29 August 2009)

Uncle Barry said:


> Good afternoon,
> As a suggestion, now with the aid of a computer and cheap photo program, you too can improve your images in about 3 minutes or less,
> 
> Trust you don't mind, I used your last image/photo as an example,
> ...



Appreciate the suggestions Uncle Barry. As I said, I am a beginner so appreciate all input. So...thank you.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 August 2009)

thanks everyone.

Magnificent photos.

gg


----------



## Naked shorts (30 August 2009)

I like clouds, I wish it was me that took these photos.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (7 September 2009)

The Columbian training ship Gloria while in Sydney Harbour last week & The Gap, Watsons Bay


----------



## Sean K (7 September 2009)

Lucky to catch this one last week.

Damn, file size too big..



See blog


----------



## Ashsaege (9 September 2009)

I got my new lens today, a Tokina 11-16mm wide angle lens.

Unfortunately today was overcast except for the last 10 mins of daylight. I took this photo on my way home from work. It looks over Tanunda and Nuriootpa in the Barossa Valley.


----------



## Julia (9 September 2009)

Beautiful, Asheage.  Thank you.


----------



## Judd (10 September 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> I got my new lens today, a Tokina 11-16mm wide angle lens.
> 
> Unfortunately today was overcast except for the last 10 mins of daylight. I took this photo on my way home from work. It looks over Tanunda and Nuriootpa in the Barossa Valley.




A touch of Constable there, Ashsaege.  Nice work.


----------



## Ashsaege (10 September 2009)

Here is another pic i took this arvo. The actual image is over 8000 pixels wide. Its made up 11 images.
This is Lindsay Park in Angaston. It is a horse racing and breeding stud.


----------



## white_crane (12 September 2009)

Here are some photos I took in Vanuatu


----------



## drillinto (12 September 2009)

Robots: 36 photos and 110 comments from readers

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/08/more_robots.html


----------



## gav (13 September 2009)

Here are a few of the photos I took whilst in the Solomon Islands about 5 years ago.  Apologies for my poor photography skills.











Some local kids at Auki





These next two were taken from a NZ chopper (cant remember the type).  Barely any room on those things,  my feet were literally dangling out in the air.










Some Tongan's playing with their new friend.





This spider was bigger than both of my hands put together!





Would not have wanted to be in this tin-can 55 years ago.


----------



## gav (13 September 2009)

Solomon Islands Part 2:

Each week we would take lollies to the children in the hospital at Honiara.  This really affected me, the conditions were terrible but the kids were so brave.















This small water hole is located near the village of Malu'u, located on the Malaita island.  The kids play chasey here all day long.  After watching for 30mins, I decided to join in.  The kids ran along the walls like they were made of velcro (yet were actually covered in moss).  They thought it was hilarious seeing a big pastey white guy try to maneuver his way around whilst they ran rings around me.  There were all sorts of hiding spots for them in mini caves underneath the waters surface.


----------



## overit (20 September 2009)

Some nice pics added so far. I have been a bit slack for too long.

Went to the cairns tropical zoo yesterday and took some pics of some cuddly furry animals!


----------



## Nyden (20 September 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> I got my new lens today, a Tokina 11-16mm wide angle lens.
> 
> Unfortunately today was overcast except for the last 10 mins of daylight. I took this photo on my way home from work. It looks over Tanunda and Nuriootpa in the Barossa Valley.




Ashaege, do you by chance have the higher resolution version of that? And, more pertinently, are you willing to let me to use it as my wallpaper? I absolutely love it


----------



## Ashsaege (20 September 2009)

Nyden said:


> Ashaege, do you by chance have the higher resolution version of that? And, more pertinently, are you willing to let me to use it as my wallpaper? I absolutely love it




Sure do. I'll send you a PM. Cheers


----------



## Ashsaege (1 October 2009)

Here is another pic i took at work early in September. The original is a lot sharper


----------



## overit (18 October 2009)

Cracker of a day today! Got some top shots of the flying handbags at Hartleys Crocodile Adventures and a multitude of other colourful animals. I took quite a lot so just added a couple from different angles. Plenty more if you want. Had a 50mm prime lens on the D200 so most come out quite sharp on the larger sizes.


----------



## Fishbulb (2 November 2009)

Got these on Friday night around midnight on my back porch. Storm brewing here in Melbourne. These are lightning flashes high up in the clouds, no streaks accept for once or twice in a half hour period. 

They're a bit samey, but there it is.


----------



## MrBurns (2 November 2009)

Flying into Hawaii -


----------



## DB008 (2 November 2009)

Quick question
I'm going overseas at the end of this month and l'll be looking to buy a compact digital camera (since my last one broke some time ago). Probably be spending up to $350 l guess. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## MrBurns (2 November 2009)

DB008 said:


> Quick question
> I'm going overseas at the end of this month and l'll be looking to buy a compact digital camera (since my last one broke some time ago). Probably be spending up to $350 l guess. What would you guys recommend?




Panasonic Lumix

http://www.digitalcamerawarehouse.com.au/category223_1.htm


----------



## DB008 (2 November 2009)

Thanks for the speedy reply Mr Burns.

I had a quick look and there is a big variety in the Lumix range. Is 10pm enough or should l fork out the extra $100 and get a 12mp?

I'm nowhere near the pro league and will just be taking happy snaps. But, if there is a massive difference in image qaulity l'll gladly fork out the extra money.


----------



## MrBurns (2 November 2009)

DB008 said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply Mr Burns.
> 
> I had a quick look and there is a big variety in the Lumix range. Is 10pm enough or should l fork out the extra $100 and get a 12mp?
> 
> I'm nowhere near the pro league and will just be taking happy snaps. But, if there is a massive difference in image qaulity l'll gladly fork out the extra money.




I'm not really sure to be honest but I think for snaps 10mp is plenty.

If you're in Melbourne you could give that shop a call and ask them, I found them to be honest and not pushy.


----------



## MrBurns (2 November 2009)

Just checked, mine's 10mp which is planty, I think the only advantage with more is you can print larger photos clearer but check with the retailer.


----------



## Sdajii (2 November 2009)

I play around with cameras a little bit. I like macro pictures, mainly because I am interested in snakes and bugs and stuff.

Here is a cute little Red-naped Snake I photographed after spotting it on the road as I was driving one night.







An Eastern Brownsnake not too happy about having been caught (yes, I let him go after being assaulted with the camera)






...a couple of my geckoes in the process of making more geckoes






One of my pet Water Pythons, Jade.






Rainbow body






Water Pythons hatching






Itsy bitsy baby Water Pythons






A Death Adder's face






A Death Adder starting to slough his skin






A mummy Death Adder and some of her babies






I have about a million more pictures of reptiles, bugs, and other bits and pieces. I'll stop there, I'm sure you're all cursing about your bandwidth drag already!


----------



## Julia (2 November 2009)

Some of you are really talented.  Many thanks for posting great photos.
Keep 'em coming.

I especially like the atmospheric black and white of the storm skies, Fishbulb.


----------



## Fishbulb (3 November 2009)

Julia said:


> Some of you are really talented.  Many thanks for posting great photos.
> Keep 'em coming.
> 
> I especially like the atmospheric black and white of the storm skies, Fishbulb.




Thanks....


----------



## spooly74 (3 November 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Flying into Hawaii -



Flying over Hawaii


----------



## overit (3 November 2009)

Took these pics on Hamilton Island today. The water is so blue its incredible.


----------



## Boggo (28 November 2009)

Below is a link to what is probably the best aviation/action photo of the year.

http://www.airliners.net/photo/SATA-International/Airbus-A310-325-ET/1615692/L/


----------



## Krusty the Klown (28 November 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Panasonic Lumix
> 
> http://www.digitalcamerawarehouse.com.au/category223_1.htm




Do you have a Lumix Burnsie? I was a bit hesitant to look at buying one as I thought they were a bit of a cheapie brand compared to Canon, Nikon etc.

If you do own one, are you satisfied with it?



Sdajii said:


> An Eastern Brownsnake not too happy about having been caught (yes, I let him go after being assaulted with the camera




When snakes coil like that, doesn't it mean they are about to strike? You are one brave photographer!!!



Boggo said:


> Below is a link to what is probably the best aviation/action photo of the year.
> 
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/SATA-International/Airbus-A310-325-ET/1615692/L/




LOL, it's a bit of a worry when the plane is pointing right at you when taking that shot!!!!


----------



## Aargh! (4 January 2010)

Here's a couple I thought I'd share from the Middle East.

Shot with my new _toy_  the Canon 5D mk II with 24-105 f4 L and Sigma 50mm Prime f1.4.


----------



## Fishbulb (4 January 2010)

For anyone that might be interested, I've taken a few new shots - click here


----------



## Tysonboss1 (1 February 2010)

Shots from Sydneys royal Botanic gardens last night,


----------



## Tysonboss1 (1 February 2010)

overit said:


> Took these pics on Hamilton Island today. The water is so blue its incredible.
> ]




Hey Bud,

What resort was that at, I think I need a holiday.


----------



## Sidamo (1 February 2010)

Here's a couple from my archives:


----------



## Boyou (1 February 2010)

I took this at Tamborine Mt. Qld. last year.

..Just a happy snapper, but I  thought the drop of light which landed on the tree roots was worth noting.


----------



## overit (1 February 2010)

Tysonboss1 said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> What resort was that at, I think I need a holiday.




I stayed in the staff accom with a friend so cant tell you much about the accom.  What I saw was pretty good though. The beach is Catseye beach which is the main beach on hamilton island and that pool is in one of the exclusive parts that I wasnt supposed to go apparently. There was also a nice beach tucked around the back called coral cove I think (feet pic). Bit of a trek up the hill but well worth it. I thought overall it was pretty good. Some more pics. Have a few more if your interested.


----------



## wintermute (1 February 2010)

Some great photos here.  Sam I particularly love your portraits!! 

anyway here are a few of mine... hard to make a selection, but more can be seen at my flickr account  































Tony.


----------



## wanlad1 (1 February 2010)

Redcliffe


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (1 February 2010)

Couple from me, this one was from Chrissy, one twin from friends of mine helping mum put up the Christmas tree  







And....one of my new additions 






and while I'm at it, one from Avalon Air Show few years back, not sure if I have already put this one on here or not. Ah well. Hope ya like em


----------



## Tysonboss1 (2 February 2010)

wanlad1 said:


> Redcliffe




I love that area, when I am in Brisbane I take my mum and dad to the hogs breath cafe across from the pier, I love how you just managed to sneak in a few branches from a moreton bay fig on the far left.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (19 May 2010)

Bit quiet in here so here is a couple from the last few days. 

Hiroshima





and um...haunted wateryness  





Hope you like them


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 May 2010)

Great Photos Sam.

Just out of interest, how do you get the soft effect on the child? I would love to be able too replicate that effect. Cheers


----------



## overit (20 June 2010)

A few more pics. These from the Supercars at Hidden Valley this weekend.


----------



## overit (20 June 2010)

A couple of polo shots from the Darwin rural show a few weeks ago.


----------



## overit (20 June 2010)

My little Quokka buddy from Rottnest Island.


----------



## Julia (20 June 2010)

Overit, the quokka shots are so gorgeous.

More in a similar vein if you have them would be great.

ThingyMajiggy:  I've just looked again at your previously posted photos.  They are just so softly beautiful, almost mystical.  More if we may, please.


----------



## overit (20 June 2010)

A couple more.


----------



## overit (20 June 2010)

I love these little guys. From the Perth Zoo.


----------



## overit (20 June 2010)

A few more.


----------



## overit (21 June 2010)

Perth.


----------



## overit (21 June 2010)

Rottnest Island... what a great place!


----------



## Sdajii (21 June 2010)

Here is an albino Death Adder of mine, the picture was taken less than 24 hours before she gave birth.







And here is one of her babies shortly after being born, before leaving its membrane.


----------



## Ashsaege (25 June 2010)

here are a few pics from my trip overseas last year.


----------



## Ashsaege (25 June 2010)

here are a few autumn pics i took at work a month ago


----------



## Ashsaege (28 June 2010)

...suppose to be studying for exams


----------



## trainspotter (28 June 2010)

View from my balcony on a full moon. Note fishing boat in foreground.
Middle of the South China Sea and a fishing boat at work
Bali Cultural Park God. Specks in the foreground are peoples heads. Awesome


----------



## Aargh! (28 June 2010)

Ashsaege said:


> ...suppose to be studying for exams




I like the vineyard shot, looks like you need to clean your sensor as there's dust specs in the images.

I'm not into HDR pics like your other ones, too cartoonish and unrealistic.


----------



## Ashsaege (28 June 2010)

Aargh! said:


> I like the vineyard shot, looks like you need to clean your sensor as there's dust specs in the images.
> 
> I'm not into HDR pics like your other ones, too cartoonish and unrealistic.




good pick up on the dust!

I agree on HDR. HDR can look extremely artificial. But sometimes when there isn't the perfect light, and you dont have enough time, HDR can help - if you use it right. All my photos in the last few posts are HDR - i needed to use HDR so i can have multiple exposures - I basically use it as a substitute for grad ND filters.

They dont always have to look cartoonish.

Unfortunately it was a disgusting day when i photographed Big Ben and Windsor castle.


----------



## overit (28 June 2010)

Ashsaege said:


> Unfortunately it was a disgusting day when i photographed Big Ben and Windsor castle.




I thought you did a terrific job with those. Under those conditions it is very hard to get something worth while going. Love the sun ray effect on the stone henge pic.


----------



## Aargh! (28 June 2010)

Ashsaege said:


> good pick up on the dust!
> 
> I agree on HDR. HDR can look extremely artificial. But sometimes when there isn't the perfect light, and you dont have enough time, HDR can help - if you use it right. All my photos in the last few posts are HDR - i needed to use HDR so i can have multiple exposures - I basically use it as a substitute for grad ND filters.
> 
> ...




I agree, like your vineyard pics HDR used sparingly can look great. I haven't used it much but out of curiosity dabbled with it a few times. I've done it by pulling a stop or two out of RAW images and using it subtlety. I was relieved of some expensive equipment in Spain including my grad ND filter hence playing around with HDR.

What setup were you using for the pics (camera, lens etc)?


----------



## Ashsaege (28 June 2010)

Aargh! said:


> I agree, like your vineyard pics HDR used sparingly can look great. I haven't used it much but out of curiosity dabbled with it a few times. I've done it by pulling a stop or two out of RAW images and using it subtlety. I was relieved of some expensive equipment in Spain including my grad ND filter hence playing around with HDR.
> 
> What setup were you using for the pics (camera, lens etc)?




Most of those photos were taken with a Nikon D90 and the Tokina 11-16mm lens. A couple were taken with the standard 18-55mm VR kit lens.
The Windsor castle photo is made up of about 5 or 6 photos stitched together using PTGui

Since your earlier post i have given my tokina wide angle lens a good clean!


----------



## Ashsaege (28 June 2010)

overit said:


> I thought you did a terrific job with those. Under those conditions it is very hard to get something worth while going. Love the sun ray effect on the stone henge pic.




thanks mate. Your photos are inspiring me to head to the Adelaide zoo! keep up the good work


----------



## pixel (28 June 2010)

overit said:


> Rottnest Island... what a great place!




Hi Overit,
Love your Zoo pics; love Perth as well.
If you don't mind, here's a couple of my own, taken recently. 

















and my favourite desktop, Lake Yanchep:


----------



## gav (28 June 2010)

Ashsaege said:


> thanks mate. Your photos are inspiring me to head to the Adelaide zoo! keep up the good work




Forgive my noob question, but what is HDR?  Is it a setting on your camera, or do you edit the photo afterwards with a program like Photoshop?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 June 2010)

gav said:


> Forgive my noob question, but what is HDR?  Is it a setting on your camera, or do you edit the photo afterwards with a program like Photoshop?




Gav, it's best to look it up, but from my understanding it's merging (in PS) a few identical shots taken at different exposures.


----------



## Aargh! (28 June 2010)

gav said:


> Forgive my noob question, but what is HDR?  Is it a setting on your camera, or do you edit the photo afterwards with a program like Photoshop?




HDR stands for High Dynamic Range. Our eyes are incredibly great at getting detail from a scene where there are bright and dark areas as they can change their sensitivity to these regions. 

A camera on the other hand is quite limited with it's 'dynamic' range. So HDR is taking the same photo at different sensitivity ranges to capture the detail in the bright and dark regions, then combining them afterwards in a software app.


----------



## Ashsaege (28 June 2010)

Aargh! said:


> HDR stands for High Dynamic Range. Our eyes are incredibly great at getting detail from a scene where there are bright and dark areas as they can change their sensitivity to these regions.
> 
> A camera on the other hand is quite limited with it's 'dynamic' range. So HDR is taking the same photo at different sensitivity ranges to capture the detail in the bright and dark regions, then combining them afterwards in a software app.




spot on!
I use photomatix for HDR work. I also use auto-bracketing on my camera - which takes a burst of 3 shots with +2 and -2 stops.


----------



## overit (1 July 2010)

Territorian day today here in Darwin. I have never seen anything like it. It sounds like a war zone here. All afternoon there has been fireworks going off. After the main fireworks the whole bay lit up with the amateurs lining the beach having their go. It is quite awesome. My suburb is still a light with bangs, cracks and flashes. 

Had my first crack at fireworks pics. Some of them come out alright.


----------



## nomore4s (2 July 2010)

overit said:


> Territorian day today here in Darwin. I have never seen anything like it. It sounds like a war zone here. All afternoon there has been fireworks going off. After the main fireworks the whole bay lit up with the amateurs lining the beach having their go. It is quite awesome. My suburb is still a light with bangs, cracks and flashes.
> 
> Had my first crack at fireworks pics. Some of them come out alright.




Hahaha, it's certainly does sound like a war zone here on cracker night. I actually hate cracker night, my poor dog sh!ts himself all night and my 2yo wasn't overly impressed either.

Nice photos though.


----------



## Ashsaege (6 July 2010)

great work on the fireworks overit!


----------



## pixel (6 July 2010)

overit said:


> Some of them come out alright.




That's got to be the understatement of the decade! Like calling the Niagara Falls quite a pretty trickle.

Those forework photos are *awesome*, mate!
You're a bluddy genius!


----------



## Tink (6 July 2010)

These photos are beautiful

Thanks for sharing all, I am enjoying them : )


----------



## overit (6 July 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. I was just trying different things. I tried it in shutter mode but in the end just put it on manual focus, ISO200 and Aperture mode and kept clicking. The exposure lengths sorted themselves out doing this. On a tripod too of course. Looking forward to storm season here to try it out on the awesome lightning storms we get in darwin. 

Heres a croc pic I was playing around with in photoshop.


----------



## Julia (6 July 2010)

overit said:


> Heres a croc pic I was playing around with in photoshop.



Oh wow, that absolutely captures the essence of a crocodile.
Just terrific, overit.  Thank you.


----------



## Aargh! (6 July 2010)

The moon from a dusty and light polluted place in the Middle East...


----------



## Aargh! (6 July 2010)

Some from Spain. I got some spectacular pics at the bullfights but it isn't everyone's cup of tea


----------



## overit (16 September 2010)

I made a slide show with some of my pics from around Australia. Its sucks I couldnt put the tunes on it that I wanted to due to stupid copyright laws but here it is anyway.

Check it out. If I get enough interest in this I am doing some timelapse stuff that I will put up on youtube too.


----------



## spooly74 (16 September 2010)

overit said:


> I made a slide show with some of my pics from around Australia.




Awesome 

Love the croc out of water!


----------



## pixel (17 September 2010)

overit said:


> Check it out. If I get enough interest in this I am doing some timelapse stuff that I will put up on youtube too.




Brilliant! Now, let nobody say Perth isn't beautiful! Love your little quokka mate.
(The rest of Australia too  )


----------



## Julia (19 September 2010)

This is my little great-niece showing her love for her new little baby brother.
I didn't take the photograph, but think it captures the innocence and pure love of a child.


----------



## Tink (10 November 2011)

I didnt take this photo, but it was just magnificent yesterday watching the dark clouds moving over the blue sunny sky.


----------



## pixel (19 March 2014)

Thought I’d share these snaps with you. I shot them with my Kodak Z990 last night. Free-hand, at various shutter speeds. Hope you like the results – just don’t turn lunatic


----------



## pixel (19 May 2015)

I found this thread: http://bartrade.biz/fun/capture.htm titled "Creative Photography".

Very creative indeed  Enjoy.


----------



## trainspotter (13 July 2015)

Some photos from my balcony ... using a Sony DSC - T50 7.2MP


----------



## trainspotter (13 July 2015)

Full moon ...


----------



## DB008 (13 July 2015)

My wife has been doing some great shots lately.

Camera is a Nikon D3300 (I think). I have just resized the images.


*Around Mt. Tamborine (I think)​*
​


*Gold Coast Sunrise​*
​


*Garden Leaf​*
​


----------



## sptrawler (13 July 2015)

Storm brewing over the mine








While on the subject of sunsets, Onslow W.A from sunset beach.


----------



## trainspotter (13 July 2015)

Fantastic photos guys ... let's step it up a notch shall we?




Reflection of the sun below the horizon line on the cloud




Bugati Veyron in Silver blue under glass





Dubai smoking snail area




Portugal school crossing


----------



## Joe Blow (13 July 2015)

I'm always happy when this thread pops up again. Always lots of good photos.

Here's a few favourites:

Tirana, Albania



Charles Bridge, Prague



Sunset, San Juan del Sur, Nicaragua



Canon 500D. Lenses various.


----------



## trainspotter (13 July 2015)

Joe Blow said:


> I'm always happy when this thread pops up again. Always lots of good photos.




Love the grey scale .. so hard to do.




Pink Lake Port Gregory




Zuytdorp Cliffs WA




Buckingham Palace changing of the guard




Katut Badrox Sanur Harbour Bali




Fish fish fish fish


----------



## sptrawler (13 July 2015)

Give way to the biggest




Nice reflection.IMO


----------



## sydboy007 (14 July 2015)

from my tour of Chichen Itza in Mexico back in 2009.  j 




the area is full of these kinds of caves




the area is mainly limestone rock




if you visit the temple at the equinox the steps form a shadow that makes it look like a rippling snake from the top of the temple to the head of the snake at the base of the steps




just amazing how they built the astronomy.  luckily they didn't claim the IP


----------



## sydboy007 (14 July 2015)

a bit eclectic collection




in a temple in kyoto




another temple in kyoto




the 728 tunned mass dapaner at the top fo the taipei 101 building




the stairs for the climb to the crown of the Statue of Liberty




on a beach in conchas chinas mexico


----------



## Tink (14 July 2015)

Beautiful photos everyone, thanks for sharing


----------



## trainspotter (14 July 2015)

Wangi Falls - N.T. 




Bull Ring - Tarifa - Spain




Jelly Babies as big as humans - St George Street - Westminster




Chocolate Truffle Dress - £30,000 - Matching Handbag £5,000 - *gulp*


----------



## trainspotter (15 July 2015)

First high resolution image of Pluto causes concern:


----------



## trainspotter (15 July 2015)

Gypsies in Cadiz - Spain




Gibraltar




Bridge of Hope - Portugal / Spain




Where's Wally - Rua Carlos Anjos


----------



## trainspotter (15 July 2015)

Nunnery in Cartuja




Opera House




Home of the Giants - San Francisco




Brisbane River


----------



## galumay (15 July 2015)

one of my favourite recent snaps, ZÃ¼rich.


----------



## trainspotter (17 July 2015)

Waiting for me in Bali ...


----------



## trainspotter (18 July 2015)

Landing in Surabaya ... woke up with the sunrise ... thought the plane had caught fire 




Zuytdorp Cliffs wreck site: First point of contact;-



> In 1988, an American woman who had married a Shark Bay Aboriginal man contacted Dr Playford and described how her husband had died some years before from a disease called variegate porphyria. Playford found that the disease was genetically linked and largely confined to Afrikaners and that all cases of the disease in South Africa were traceable back to Gerrit Jansz and Ariaantjie Jacobs, who had married in The Cape in 1688.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zuytdorp


----------



## sptrawler (19 July 2015)

The Zuytdorp Cliffs, will probably look like this, in 200 years.







Santorini from cruise ship.


----------



## trainspotter (4 August 2015)

Bangli village rice terraces 




Champers at sunset my place




Sand dunes WA




Mataranka Hot Springs


----------



## Tisme (9 November 2015)

Just incase you think you can get lost in a crowd:

use your mouse wheel or just keep clicking on the pic:



http://www.gigapixel.com/image/gigapan-canucks-g7.html


----------



## trainspotter (10 November 2015)

Port Gregory Ruins WA




Parrot ... what parrot?




Pink Lake making attapulgite


----------



## sptrawler (10 November 2015)

Take away Beijing style.


Trainspotter, this is what I call a feeding frenzy, Glover Gardens, Nagasaki.


----------



## trainspotter (21 November 2015)

Just now ... my place.


----------



## pixel (16 November 2016)

The Super Moon 2 nights ago:


----------



## trainspotter (20 November 2016)

The supermoon from 2 days ago ...


----------



## pixel (21 November 2016)

trainspotter said:


> The supermoon from 2 days ago ...
> 
> View attachment 68846




They must've stolen a shot that was taken on the Northern hemisphere.
Or they flipped the image. Just check the markings :1zhelp:


----------



## trainspotter (21 November 2016)

pixel said:


> They must've stolen a shot that was taken on the Northern hemisphere.
> Or they flipped the image. Just check the markings :1zhelp:







Here is the original - it didn't look so super so I super photoshopped the Northern Hemisphere supermoon into it !


----------



## sval62 (21 November 2016)

trainspotter said:


> View attachment 68848
> 
> 
> Here is the original - it didn't look so super so I super photoshopped the Northern Hemisphere supermoon into it !




Your full of it.
Why dont you just post the truth instead of trying to make 
out your the worlds greatest.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 November 2016)

Wow, pixel with a sharp eye!

It's very easy for images to get flipped around.  Ah... I see it's a photoshop.  

This is actually one of my fav threads on ASF, so keep 'em coming, real or photoshopped!


----------



## McLovin (21 November 2016)

Yosemite.


----------



## McLovin (21 November 2016)

And the meadow that runs through it.


----------



## trainspotter (23 November 2016)

sval62 said:


> Your full of it.
> Why dont you just post the truth instead of trying to make
> out your the worlds greatest.




Here is a photo I took especially for you sval62 - Hope you like it


----------



## trainspotter (23 November 2016)

Sanur Harbour - Bali


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 November 2016)

You've got one hell of a lifestyle ts.  Enviable.


----------



## trainspotter (23 November 2016)

Kuranda Rail - Crossing Stony Creek - Barron Gorge - ‎Sunday, ‎21 ‎August ‎2016, ‏‎12:49:46 PM


----------



## trainspotter (23 November 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> You've got one hell of a lifestyle ts.  Enviable.




Thanks Gringotts Bank - Life is for living man! 

West Wallabi Island, Abrolhos Islands - 14 ‎July ‎2015, ‏‎1:54:24 PM


----------



## trainspotter (23 November 2016)

sval62 said:


> Your full of it.
> Why dont you just post the truth instead of trying to make
> out your the worlds greatest.




The truth? You can't handle the truth!


----------



## trainspotter (7 April 2017)

Bangli Village Ceremony - Bali - 6th April 2017 10.31am


----------



## noirua (13 October 2020)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/35/Olympus_Pen_F.jpg
		


An Olympus Pen F half-frame SLR






Half-frame film (left and right) with standard 35mm (centre)


----------



## noirua (4 February 2021)

Blinds or hides are commonly used for birds and animal photography. In this video, I share about the Ameristep hunting blind and how it is constructed and used for wildlife photography. I have been using this blind for over 15 years in environments ranging from the extreme north (Siberia) to the south (Florida). I hope you enjoy it. Links for the blind are below.


----------



## noirua (18 July 2021)

A.Landgraf, CC BY-SA 4.0 <https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0>, via Wikimedia Commons
Devils Bridge, Rakotzbrücke, Azalea and Rhododendron Park Kromlau – Saxony, Germany


----------



## noirua (25 July 2021)

Can you spot what is scary in this photograph?


----------



## Knobby22 (25 July 2021)

noirua said:


> Can you spot what is scary in this photograph?
> 
> View attachment 127839



No, what is it?


----------



## noirua (25 July 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> No, what is it?



Look at the lady far right in the bottom row. The photograph was taken in the year 1900.


----------



## Knobby22 (25 July 2021)

noirua said:


> Look at the lady far right in the bottom row. The photograph was taken in the year 1900.



The hand on her shoulder?. It doesn't look like 1900, the hairstyles seem more modern.


----------



## bellenuit (25 July 2021)

noirua said:


> Look at the lady far right in the bottom row. The photograph was taken in the year 1900.




Photographed 1900. Photoshopped 2000


----------



## noirua (13 August 2021)




----------



## DB008 (1 October 2022)

Today, Menorca, Spain



​


----------



## noirua (19 November 2022)

The Development of Colour Photograpy from 1900 onwards:


----------

